# abu garcia 5600 c4 problems



## Baitdrowner (Mar 24, 2010)

The reel decided it wanted a swim, so when I got home I tore it down for a clean and grease.

Cleaned up well all the gearing and washers in perfect condition, reassembled with the parts diagram as my guide and now the handle has no connection to the spool and locked up when turning in reverse.

Have disassembled and reassembled 134 times but still to no avail.

Has anyone got one of these reels and some advise?


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Unscrew the three finger tightening barrel screws that hold the gears to the spool.

Does the spindle shaft turn?

You have probably just miss aligned some thing. Pay particular care that the centrifugal clutch thingies are in tight, so they dont get caught on the gear plate. Check that the dog gear is in correctly. Make sure the main bronze gears are aligned, you usually need to turn them while putting it back together so they dont bind.

Ask the question over at the Shed if these suggestions dont work.


----------



## Baitdrowner (Mar 24, 2010)

Just tried turn the handle at all stages of the rebuild and found it was the spool release lever it was not seated properly 
Thanks mate it was doin my head in !
Where's the "shed"


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

"the yak s _ _ d"


----------

